# Powder Coating on Sale in HF



## meshel (Sep 6, 2006)

I know this has been a topic here, and I found this sale on HF
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94244

It might be of interest to some people here.


----------



## angboy (Sep 6, 2006)

Like other people had mentioned, I got 2 on clearance at my HF over the weekend, for $35. So for some, in the stores, it may be cheaper. I had to ask about it, b/c they weren't out, and that apparently had something to do with the clearance factor. So if anyone goes to buy one in the store and doesn't see it, ask about it!


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 6, 2006)

Angela,
Did you get this one
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94244
or this one?
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42802


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 6, 2006)

I got this one for $35.00.
When I looked them up on the site the other didn't even show up
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42802


----------



## angboy (Sep 6, 2006)

I got the same one as Eagle- item #42802.


----------



## bca1313 (Sep 7, 2006)

I went to get the same one and it was $99 at the store.  I found it for $69 online.  How did everyone get it for so cheap???

Ben


----------



## Draken (Sep 8, 2006)

My local HF doesn't have any in stock. []


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 8, 2006)

My local HF has one in stock (display model) with no books, etc. said they would make a deal on it, but I snooped around in the last stock shipment they received, there is at least one of the item # 42802, so I am waiting for them to put up the shipment. hopefully I'll have one by this weekend and at worst at the $69.00 price. The local store here says they will honor the internet price.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jerryconn_
> <br />My local HF has one in stock (display model) with no books, etc. said they would make a deal on it, but I snooped around in the last stock shipment they received, there is at least one of the item # 42802, so I am waiting for them to put up the shipment. hopefully I'll have one by this weekend and at worst at the $69.00 price. The local store here says they will honor the internet price.


Sign up to be a member of their internet specials.
It was jsut in an e-mail for $49.00


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I am, The $49.00 was for item #94244 []


----------



## smitty (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the info on the powder coating system from HF.  I just got back from getting a powder coating system for $35.00 it was item #42802.  HF had 2 more at the Dayton, OH store.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey, Smitty, is that their current sale price, or did you carry something with you? I was on my way out the door to pick one up when I read this.

Never mind, didn't to do anything but buy it... so I did. [] Now to find a good large toaster oven.


----------



## bca1313 (Sep 10, 2006)

It is so strange.  My local HF has it for $99.  I want to buy one, but with all of you getting it for $39 I can't justify the $99.  

I guess I will try and go back this week and see what they say.  Did you all bring coupons in or anything like that???

Ben


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 10, 2006)

Ben it was on clearance for $35. No coupon necessary.


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 10, 2006)

I got mine today, $35 is the clearance price, they are discontinuing this particular system and replacnig it with the #94244.  BTW mine was marked $99 as well but when they checked the price in their system it came up $35.

Has anyone used the powder that HF sells?  Is it any good?  I know people get it from other sources but they have it in stock at HF.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 11, 2006)

When I bought my powder coater I also picked up the four colors they had,
MAtte black,Gloos white, Industrial yellow, and red.I didn't realize the learning curve was a short one and wanted  some to practise with.
I use the black to color tubes and have transferred the others to pastic containers so I can use the HF containers for other powders I use more often.
I believe the powders from Columbia coatings use the same containers.


----------



## bca1313 (Sep 11, 2006)

I went today and it rang up at $99, but then when I asked about it they reduced it to $39.

Thanks for all the help.  

Ben


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bca1313_
> <br />I went today and it rang up at $99, but then when I asked about it they reduced it to $39.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.
> ...


You owe us all a selction of your best blanks.[]


----------



## Draken (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> <br />My local HF doesn't have any in stock. []



Went back and asked again, and they do have some, but at the original $99 price.  I asked what's up, they said they ended up getting more from the factory, which they weren't expecting.  Back up to the regular price until stock gets low again, then they go back on closeout.  Hopefully I can catch this the second time around. [B)]

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## FireMedic4Christ (Sep 21, 2006)

Checked in Denver, it rang up for 69.00 down from 99.00. They said they would honor the 35.00 price if I brought in an ad or flyer. Does anyone have one they can scan and send to me.

Thanks,
Brian
FireMedic4Christ@netscape.net


----------

